# Redway Acres (Historical Fiction - Saga)



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

_*Redway Acres: Book 1 - Helena*_​
*"Redway Acres is an exceptional first book." ... "Great Historical Fiction - Can't Wait for Book #2" ... "inspirational" ... "Couldn't put it down!" ... "I loved it!"*



            

My first book. If you like Historical Fiction (or even if it's not usually your thing) I hope you give it a try...

_"Mrs. Helena Andrews is the widow of Captain Andrews who died in battle. Leaving all she knows behind her in Norfolk, she travels to Lincolnshire to live with her Grandfather, and Redway Acres stable owner, George Stockton. There she will raise her daughter.

After the death of her Grandfather, she is left to run Redway by herself. She makes friends with an old widower in a ramshackle cottage, the family of a grand estate and their friend, a colonel and second son of the Earl of Aysthill, Nathaniel Ackley.

She is an opinionated woman in a mans world, who loves horses and her daughter, and will stand up for those who are in need of help. Her story is one of horses, strength of will, music, friendship, love and loyalty."_


----------



## amac (Mar 14, 2016)

Really takes you to a different time and place.  Great character development and fascinating story!  Looking forward to book #2!!  Please tell us it will be out soon!!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback amac.

I am working hard on Redway Acres: Book 2 - Maria 

Hopefully it will be ready some time in June 2016!  

Trish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm back in my home county for a visit. Norfolk of course! One day will take a trip up to Lincolnshire the other county where I've based this book (only driven through it before).

Enjoying family and friends and heading back stateside soon.

Working on Book two too!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Quick FYI, I have a new blog which details how I came up with the arias featured in my book from Beethoven's Fidelio (or Leonore as it was first known). There are spoilers in my blog, so I don't recommend reading it unless you have already read my first book. If you do go to my website however, my first blog is all about how I started writing at the ripe old age of 50!

Redway Acres Blog - Sing a Song

Thank you.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Just finished writing book #2 "Redway Acres: Maria" at 1 am this morning.  

Next up... editing...editing...editing! And getting my draft readers going.

Illustrator should have something for me to look at, at the end of next week.

Exciting stuff.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy to be featured on the Book Discovery blog yesterday! 

Thanks KBoards.com

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Artwork almost finished for "Redway Acres: Book 2 - Maria"  

In editing I found a couple of loose ends to tie up with a couple more chapters. One proved very tricky, but thankfully my awesome reader Cheryl was prepared to text late with me and inspired me to tackle it a little differently. Final result was MUCH better and led to another tiny loose end fitting in nicely and a mistake being corrected.

Phew!   

Back to more editing...

Thanks for listening.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

_*Coming Soon - Redway Acres: Book 2 - Maria*_


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Didn't make my self-imposed deadline of my Mum's 80th Birthday which was the 14th, but made some great additions! Hopefully worth the delay.

New self-imposed deadline is the 30th!

"So much time and so little to do..." no wait a minute!!



Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

New meme, just for fun.

Helena's view on marriage.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't been around for a while.

Book 2 was published in July. Book 3 is written but needs editing before publishing in December. I'm working on getting all three books published on Create Space as actual books.

Here's a meme from book 2!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Redway Acres: Book 1 - Helena was updated recently. A few typos, some wording and a map. Always good to have a visual of the place you are reading about. Here's the map...










More soon!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, I just found out I can add notes on my own Kindle edition of my book and them share them on Goodreads. I've just done the front stuff and the first chapter.

Here's the link!
https://www.goodreads.com/notes/29363186-redway-acres/53441975-trish-butler

Fun stuff.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Book 3 - Martha cover is done, just waiting for me to finish editing, editing, editing.....


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Work, Christmas decorations, cards and gift buying are all getting in the way... still I am editing... editing... editing...


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I still haven't done that Christmas stuff. My birthday is in two days, too! At least my husband is sorting that, except for the cake, which I have to go and get myself. I am not going without cake!

I wish I could afford an editor! Luckily I have some special readers who are eking out some reading time during their holiday preparations too.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Holidays to everyone.

How are the preparations affecting your reading/writing?

It's all getting in the way of mine, still this is my favorite time of year.

Still doing this on book 3!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, however you say it. I hope you are enjoying this time of year.

Wishing anyone who reads this a very healthy, happy and successful 2017!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Just for a bit of fun... here's my very rough sketch for the cover for book 3 and of course the amazing final result from the one and only Adriana Tonello!

As you can see she works wonders.

Book 3 should be out soon.

#RedwayAcres


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Redway Acres Book 3 - Martha is coming soon!

Martha is one of 3 Hopwood sisters who live at Thornbane in a village called Wenster in Cambridgeshire. With my wonderful artist available over her winter break, we worked on a map of that area and here's the EXCLUSIVE first look at it! 










Thanks.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

I just realised that I did not post a pic of a family tree I made a while back for my first book. So here it is!

It's the family tree for the Ackley Family. The head of this family is the Earl of Aysthill, a title he hands down to his first born son who, until he inherits is known as Viscount.

The Earl would be referred to as 'My Lord' and his wife, the Countess, 'My Lady' as would all of his children. If any of them has a military title, then that takes precedence as in the case of his second son Nathaniel Ackley who is referred to as Colonel Ackley.

There is a note here on cousins, explaining all that business about second cousins and whether they are removed or not... confused? You will be!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Still editing book 3! My original (self-imposed) deadline was Christmas.  

My new self-imposed deadline is the end of January.  

Now I have my paperback version of book 1 proofed, I will get on with the ebook version of book 3!

Firstly though it's Monday morning and that means I have to go and workout to get some lazy weekend vibes out of my system.

Have a great week everyone.


Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I know this is Kindle, but hey my first ebook is now in print.

Thanks for listening...

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

New "Redway Acres Book 3 - Martha" deadline...

Valentine's Day - February 14th 2017    

If I don't make that I'm looking at the one year anniversary of publishing book 1 which is the 23rd.

Fingers crossed!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I didn't make my deadline of Valentine's day, but I have put the prologue to book 3 on Goodreads.

Here's the link if you want to check it out.

Thank you and Happy Valentine's Day!  

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/524743-redway-acres-book-3---martha


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

No update on book 3, except to say that I'm still working on it.

I would like to send out a Happy Birthday wish to my wonderful cover artist, Adriana Tonello. An art student at college in NYC, very talented and only 19 years old today! I'm so glad I got to know her and am thrilled at how great she makes my books look.

   

I always love to find a suitable artist quote to put in my acknowledgements for her... "The artist is a receptacle for emotions that come from all over the place: from the sky, from the earth, from a scrap of paper, from a passing shape, from a spider's web." - Picasso

Here's her original stormy sky for my book one. It was a little too dark for seeing the letters of the cover, so we did have to lighten it, but I still love it!!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I am the author of a trilogy! 

Book 3 - Martha in the Redway Acres series is out as an ebook from today. 

Check out an excerpt at this link. 

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B06XCS9B68&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_KxHTyb9ZWW65G

Thank you!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

It's so cool how Amazon has grouped my 3 books together and they can be reviewed as a series as well as separately!










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XCX7YB9/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Not much happening here book wise. I am mulling over my next book, but not writing much down.

In the meantime, here's a new meme from Helena. I did a nice montage of Helena memes on my Redway Acres Facebook page for International Women's Day.










Thanks for listening.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

My fitbit tells me to get up out of my chair every hour and walk at least 250 steps!!

What to do if I'm in the middle of a scene!?!?!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I started writing book 4 - HARRIET.

Now I don't want to stop, but I have work to do and a kid to look after and a house to clean...


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Spring break...

Time to get my proof readers onto the first few chapters of book 4 - Harriet.

Luckily they work at schools and have some spare time coming up!!  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Book 4 motoring along - writing chapter 10 today if I can find some time.  

Here's a tiny snippet from it...
Redway Acres - Book 4 Harriet.
"When she died, her own headstone would read Harriet Wyndham. She had better start making a life for Harriet, she was done with waiting for it to happen."

Some exciting new characters make an appearence, like Bertram Horncastle, Annie Brown, Drummond Mckinnon and Charlie Mickleson (though he gets a mention in book 3). James Dawley from Eastease, and Jacky and Rebecca Robertson from Redway, get their own storylines, too!

We have a new location added into the mix. Wyndham House, about five miles outside of Bath in Wiltshire. It's about double the size of Eastease and Harriet Wyndham is in charge!!

I haven't set myself a deadline yet. I will have to wait for my cover artist to finish her year at art college so she can get on with the cover. I think we will be going in a different direction though.   Similar, but not the same.

Enjoy your spring break folks.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Look out for my series on a Kboards spotlight next week!

Book one will be free as an ebook for 5 days 4/25-29   

Here are a couple of reviews for my series from Amazon...

"These characters become your friends. You will think about them long after you close the covers of their books. Each book in the series stands by itself as it tells the story of a strong female character. Each of these women deal with their own challenges and triumphs and yet their challenges and triumphs intertwine throughout the series. My suggestion would be that you read them each in order. You will soon become a fan of Ms. Butler's as I have!"  

"I have read all three books in this Redway Acres series. I enjoyed each one on it's own but by reading them as a series you get to see the characters develop. Ms. Butler has a way with giving just enough information to keep you guessing and wanting to read next book to find out what happens to your favorite people. Very strong female characters to cheer on!"  

I'm writing book 4 and my draft readers are enjoying it and encouraging me. I'm excited to get it all out of my head and down on the 'paper'!!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

My series is on the Kboards spotlight today!

Redway Acres Book 1 - Helena is free as an ebook from today to 4/29 get it while you can! 

http://blog.kboards.com/2017/04/25/discover-redway-acres-series/

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

After a successful kboards spotlight and a free promotion on Helena last week, here is an Helena meme.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I am still working on writing Harriet Book 4, but in the meantime here is a meme from her sister's book!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Harriet update... last chapter and epilogue to write and then editing, editing, editing...

Here's a Martha meme!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

My cover artist is home for the summer!

I have lots of work for her to do... starting with the cover for book 4.

It is going to look a little different from the first three.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

One of the emails in my inbox this morning was from KDP "Five things your book description says about you."

How did they know I needed to write a description for book 4? I had even posted it in my draft reader group BEFORE checking my emails. SPOOKY!! 

I took pictures of the backs of my first 3 books to share, too. I hope I managed to do all 5 things!


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm, you sort of give me an idea. If I ever get around to putting up my first fantasy novel, maybe I will display a little map of the world here on the Book Bazaar. It seems like people are buying your books though, and giving them good ratings.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

AjaxMinoan said:


> Hmmm, you sort of give me an idea. If I ever get around to putting up my first fantasy novel, maybe I will display a little map of the world here on the Book Bazaar. It seems like people are buying your books though, and giving them good ratings.


Hi, a map of your fantasy world? That would be cool.

I think it helps give people an idea of locations in relation to each other.

I'm lucky to have a great artist working with me on the covers and the maps, even the memes!

Thank you!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

This week I've been working on getting all three of my books out as paperbacks. Should be there in another 24 hours!

There were a few edits involved, so I will be updating the KDP versions this week, too. Nothing major!

My artist is working hard on the cover for book 4. It will be a little different, but I think it will be exciting and eye popping.

Book 4 - Harriet is written, but needs edits, edits, edits!! I've been getting some help with that from my specialists on music, horses and ... (not telling you that or it will spoil the book surprises!)

Hoping to have it ready to go some time in July.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Paperbacks are sorted... KDP updates have been issued.

I'm off to a non profit event this weekend. Any books I sell the profits will go to them. I'm prepared! 










Have a great week!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

So excited and thrilled... announcing the new cover for book 4!

My artist, Adriana Tonello, has excelled once again.

This is Harriet's book, as I've said before, it's written, but needs editing and real life gets in the way.

It's a different look as the first three had outside skies and this is an interior. Planning on that for 4, 5 and 6

Here it is.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Still editing Harriet, while you wait (if you are waiting) here's a blog from me about sex, sex in the early 1800s and the sex in my first three books.

Let's talk... 

https://www.redwayacres.com/single-post/2017/06/20/Let%E2%80%99s-Talk-About-Sex


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Finalised the back of book 4 for the print version. 

I'm really happy with how this book turned out, not just the cover but the plot and subplots too!

Hope to publish this month.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Oops!

Just thought I should check and low and behold, Bath in the early 1800s was in the county of Somerset, not Wiltshire!   

Luckily, my artist is on hand to change the text on the back of my book.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

This week's post #2 I deleted the last one.

I posted the prologue to my next book on my Goodreads page and in doing so realised that it was not the opening it could be, so I changed it!  

Book 4 - Harriet

FYI a book one spoiler in this...
https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/573768-redway-acres-book---4-harriet

Hoping to publish it before the end of the month!

Thanks for listening! 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Exciting day when the paperback proof of book 4 arrives! 

Planning on releasing the kindle and paperback versions at the same time. First time I'm doing that. 

Editing almost done. A read through this proof, check page numbers and headers and we'll be golden - like this cover!

















Thanks.



Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Got a couple of nice reviews on Goodreads for 'Helena' recently. It's keeping me motivated during editing Harriet. Sorry I did not get her published in July - soon. I promise... soon.

Real life gets in the way!  

"Just loved Helena! Can't wait to read the next one!"

"As I kept reading and following the journey of Helena and her family I became more and more invested in the story. Their challenges, sometimes expected and often times unexpected, drew me into their beautiful homes and made me smile, laugh and cry. I also fell just a bit in love with Nathaniel!"

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm hoping one more week before I publish Harriet!!  

In the meantime, here's a Martha meme.  

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hitting the publish button.... Friday... possibly Saturday    

I hope.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I did it! In the wee hours of the past Friday night/Saturday morning I hit publish on Book 4 - Harriet.

Here's a link to the preview on Amazon. I hope you like it. If you read it, write me a review!
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B074XTM2G4&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_uyANzb1ZR5GRZ










Thanks

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Redway Acres: Book 2 - Maria (ebook version) is currently available for $2.99!   

Grab your copy on Amazon now... 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IL6L0G2/ref=series_dp_rw_ca_2










Thanks.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

Redway Acres Book 2 - Maria is still only $2.99! (ebook)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IL6L0G2/ref=series_dp_rw_ca_2

Here's a meme to peak your interest.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all,

What news? School started - forms galore to fill in. Work busy - conference for parents happening in October. All fun, but minimal time for writing.

I updated my character and plot spreadsheet and did make a start on Book 5 - Amelia's book. 

I got a nice review yesterday about all the books, but the reviewer said Martha was her favorite, so here's a Martha meme!

Enjoy your day folks!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I decided it was time for a blog!

This one is about the songs that make me think of my first three books, and why!

*Soundtrack-2-My-Life*
Strictly speaking, the title of this blog should be 'Soundtrack 2 My Books'! I don't know if you are like me, but I often find myself singing a song that has been triggered by a word or phrase someone has said. For example, I was on a conference call with my boss when she had to leave her desk momentarily. We had been discussing a person we had given an award to called Kiki and 'Don't Go Breaking My Heart' by Elton John and Kiki Dee sprang to my mind. I started singing it, unaware that I was still on speaker at her end and could be heard by all in the vicinity! 'Oo-oo! Nobody knows it, Nobody know-ah-ows, When I was down, I was your clown!'

I do love to sing in the car or the shower (rather loudly) and I often find myself thinking of my characters or a situation they find themselves in, when I hear a particular song. So, I decided to create a Spotify Playlist called Redway Acres Books 1-3 which contains the songs that either feature in those books, or makes me think of them... [continue reading at this link]
www.redwayacres.com/single-post/2017/09/20/Soundtrack-2-My-Life

The list of the songs is public on Spotify, but I believe you can listen to about 30 seconds of each song without needing to sign up.

Keep reading folks! 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

HEADS UP!!!!

Redway Acres: Book 3 - Martha ebook is on sale for a few days $1.99 instead of $4.99.
https://www.amazon.com/Redway-Acres-Book-3-Martha-ebook/dp/B06XCS9B68/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Get your copy while you can.  










Thanks.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Got some bookmarks made for a conference.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is a Harriet meme for your entertainment!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Had a great day at CT Family Support Network's #OneVoice2017 conference today. We talked about self care and how important it is for parents who have children with special needs. Writing Redway Acres books is my self care!

I've already made a start on Book 5    

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

For a bit of fun, I started a group on Facebook...

Redway Acres Book Club
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RedwayAcresBookClub/

Feel free to join, but watch out for spoilers (I will try to warn when possible! )


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Not much writing this week, so let's have a Harriet meme!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

If you are a fan. Here's how to help!

You can contact me on my FB page Redway Acres, Twitter @RedwayAcres or under the CONTACT tab on my website www.redwayacres.com

Thank you.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Book six - Amelia, is in the works. I'm up to chapter 11 of my first draft and my draft readers are enjoying it.

Adriana, my wonderful cover artist is home from college over Thanksgiving and is going to start a sketch for me. Exciting stuff.

Don't drive yourself crazy with your Thankgiving prep people!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Spent the morning cooking Thanksgiving dinner. Now the dilemma is whether to write or clear up the kitchen?

I went with writing. I want to keep my draft readers going with plenty to read while they allow their turkey to digest.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Writing, real life, writing, real life, writing, real life! Story of my life right now.   

I'm hoping Amelia (aka book 6) will be published around February. that seems to be the month for me as book 1 was published in February 2015 and Book 3 in February 2016.

Thanks for listening and enjoy December folks!

Count down to Christmas starts here.   

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is how to connect with all things Redway Acres...

This feed!
www.redwayacres.com
@RedwayAcres
#RedwayAcres
https://www.goodreads.com/search?q=Redway+acres
https://www.facebook.com/RedwayAcres/?ref=bookmarks
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RedwayAcresBookClub/

Contact/Ask questions here...
https://www.redwayacres.com/contact
Message on the FB page above or post in the FB Group (after joining)
Or ask the author on Goodreads (pick a book and scroll down)

Talking about my books is my superpower!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

My second book (ebook version) is free this week, ending tomorrow (12/15).  

Can be read on its own without reading book 1 first). 

Get your copy quick!  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IL6L0G2/ref=series_dp_rw_ca_2


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

To celebrate my finishing my first draft of Amelia (book 5) in the midst of all this Christmas madness, here is my favorite Christmas meme... it takes a minute, if you don't get it straightaway.










Hoping to have a draft of the cover next week now that my wonderful artist is back from college.  

Happy Holidays everyone.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Artist is back from college in NYC and working on the cover for book 5. It will be an indoor scene like book 4, with a similar diamond background, but a different color. Amelia (book 5's heroine) is an avid reader, she will be reading on the cover, but not sure of what she will be sitting on while she reads! 

In the meantime... happy 2018 to anyone and everyone!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Whooo Hooooo!  

The cover for book 5 is coming along nicely... here's the background. Can't wait to show you the silhouette on it, but we are still tweaking and playing with it.

I must get editing. Big storm here in Northeast USA, you might have heard of it. It's messing up my plans. I'm working on it though.

Thanks for listening! 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Technical issues with finishing book 5's cover... in the meantime, the area around Redway is expanding and I have a new map - no wording on it yet, but here is the image.

Exciting stuff!!  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

So many things happening at once! Not enough of them involving me editing book 5 of my series.

Still, the illustrations have been worked upon. Here is a new map of the area around Wyndham House from book 4 that will feature somewhat in book 5. The new big house at the bottom of the map belongs to Lord and Lady Freyley. We will be adding the wording to the map soon.

Technical difficulties with the cover abound, but we will get there.

If you are in the Northeast of the US, I hope you are keeping warm.  

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi

Can't believe January is almost over! Where is the time going... the older you get, the faster it goes, I'm telling you people. It's all about fractions. 

We are getting back on track with a cover for book 5 - Amelia - but I'm not doing well with editing. As in 'not getting to it', not as in 'I'm trying but I'm crap at it'!!

I confess, I have recently been distracted reading OTHER PEOPLE's books - a couple of great ones that kept me up late reading "Kraken the Ruthless" if you like a good pirate story, and "The Devil Take Tomorrow" an espionage tale from revolutionary America. I highly recommend. 

In the meantime, for your visual pleasure, here is the new Wenster map that also shows Estervale in the south which is Mr. Burland's village. Lettering will be added later. 

Enjoy the last week of January and your weekend!    

Thanks for listening. 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Well six more weeks of winter, if you believe Phil, but not to worry. What's the best way to spend your cold snowbound days?

Reading of course! 

I have four books out in my series, any of which can be read by themselves. Book 5 is written but needs editing.

In the meantime, here (exclusively until I post it to my FB page later) is the first look at the cover for #5, which is Amelia's story.  

Enjoy the weekend.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Not much new to report here... snow days, school delays and other real life things slowing down writing and editing as usual.

Here is the blurb for the back of Amelia's book (Redway Acres #5) 

Have a good week. 

Trish 

*Redway Acres - Book 5 Amelia*​
Set in early 1800s, England...

Amelia is the youngest daughter in the Hopwood family, who live near the village of Wenster in Cambridgeshire. She is doted upon by her father, who encourages her love of books and discourse. After his untimely death, she is invited to live with Dowager Janine Alcott at Bernier, which is home to injured soldiers, and abused or destitute women.

Amelia aides the dowager in helping the women regain their self respect, and continues her education by learning all she can from Oliver Grosvenor, the doctor who tends to the needs of all the occupants of Bernier, which is near Redway Acres in Lincolnshire.

In a time when a woman was not considered to be as intelligent as a man, Amelia proves herself worthy time and again. Her passion becomes the work she does, while those all around her, with the exception of one man, cannot understand her determination not to have a family of her own.

While she works her way through the twists and turns of her grief, can she make room in her heart and find love, without losing the power to choose her own destiny?


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Editing, real life, real life, real life, editing, real life, editing, real life, real life, editing... 

Having a 'paying' job gets in the way of writing. 

How can you help your favorite author? (tip - the second one is the biggest help and (hopefully) moral booster).  










Have a great weekend 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Helena!      

Book 1 of Redway Acres is two years old today!

If you haven't read it yet, here's a link to the Amazon preview.
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B01C56HWW0&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&reshareId=1K6PDTX9CZ8TFHCD0EQT&reshareChannel=system


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Martha!      

Book 3 of Redway Acres is one year old! Official birthday Feb 28th.

If you haven't read it yet, here's a link to the Amazon preview.
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B06XCS9B68&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&reshareId=HJN843N8CKY2TDEBZQPD&reshareChannel=system


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

And so the editing continues!

In the meantime, there is this...

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm stuck in this cycle and will be for a while!    










Enjoy your weekend everyone! 

T


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Exciting new image to head the beginning of each chapter page!  

Can't wait to see it in print.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

My first 4 books are getting a bit of an update including the horseshoe image at the head of each chapter I posted last week. While I do this, I'm afraid Book 5 - Amelia is on hold. She is written, but only a first draft. I'm excited to get her out to you and I hope when you do get to read her, she will be worth the wait!! I'm hoping to publish sometime in the summer, so you can all read on your vacation time.

Thank you for your continued support and patience.

In the meantime, you can check out my FB page here
https://www.facebook.com/RedwayAcres/?ref=bookmarks

And this FB group with some fun polls and quizzes.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RedwayAcresBookClub/?ref=bookmarks










Cheers!

Tx


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Friday!   

Don't forget to check me out on Goodreads! 
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/15043231.Trish_Butler

You can ask a question, check out my blog and bio.
     

Don't forget to add my books to your bookshelves and if you've read them, write a little review for me. 

I've been reviewing a few books lately, so have a look at what I like to read!! 

There's some of my writing, including this fun little poem...
Read now... clean later!
https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/524218-read-now-clean-later
 

Enjoy the weekend. 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

This week I give you this... and say no more!

Except have a great weekend.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Got some nice comments from The Anxious Princess book blog site this week...

Imagine if you could take that season three finale [Downton Abbey] and rewrite it to have a happier ending. You'd get Helena's story." ~ always nice to be likened to Downton Abbey!!   

"Helena, a refreshingly resilient and quick-witted woman, and her plight of propriety versus freedom."
"It takes all the good points of such a time period [1800s] (such as balls, courtship, and old-timey language) and interweaves the modern ideals of equality and respect that women still fight for."   

Colonel Nathanial Ackley learns and grows organically. He goes from doing things for Helena's sake to doing them because they are the right things to do. I was never once confused or put off by his thought process, as it evolved so naturally. Nathanial is dislikable at times, but that is only because he was written to be a person, not a character."


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Thought I might introduce a few horses to you over the next few weeks.

This photo is how I imagine Perseus (aka Pegasus) looks









He's headstrong. Was beaten in the past and so has trust issues.
He trusts Helena who threw herself between him and the crop, and in turn saved her.

The only other person he truly learns to trust is Nathaniel. I would go so far as to say that over the years his love for the colonel exceeds that he holds for Helena.
A true bromance!  

Have a great weekend! 

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's Persephone (or how I imagine her anyway)

Copper-red (or Sorrell in the US) with a white blaze on her face









She's Helena's alternate ride to Pegasus.
Nathaniel, "she is beautiful, like her owner. Your hair colours almost match."  
Naughty Thor has his way with her when Nathaniel and Helena are busy with their picnic.  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Thor
Colonel Nathaniel Ackley's battle horse
"Nathaniel was glad to be taking Thor with him. He understood the animal, as neither of them liked to be confined for long. It was why the excitement and danger of battle suited them."
[Redway Acres - Book 1 Helena]


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

This is how I imagine Henry and Hudson...

Remember they are so alike that they are mistaken for each other by almost everyone, but not Helena. She raised them from an early age before they were given to Harriet and Maria for their sixteenth birthday.  

I had thought twin horses for twins would be perfect, but researching I discovered twins in horses are very rare. Also, on those very rare occasions that twin horses survive, they often do not grow to full size or usual strength. So I have the same stallion mating with sister horses producing these two guys that are so close in appearance. I bet you can't tell them apart either!  

"When they left the house and headed toward the stable they came across the sight of two magnificent, young stallions. They were liver chestnuts, with a white sock on each of their four legs and a white blaze on each face. They had flaxen manes and tails, which added to the smart look of them." - Maria (Book 2)

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Duke is from book 4 - Harriet.

Bertram Horncastle, who is a little person, buys him at the horse fair.
'Bertram, not particularly a horse man, suddenly came nose to nose with a large Friesian. It was jet black from head to toe with a long flowing mane and tail. He wanted it, as he seldom wanted anything in his life, but he wondered if it would be too big a mount for him."

This is the image I found online that made me think of Duke.

Have a great Memorial Day weekend everyone.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Redway Acres Book 5 - Amelia is written but still in the editing process.  

I'm very excited about this book as I've explored some ground I hadn't before. Not only in the happenings in early 1800s England, but also some emotional differences have been pursued. I hope when it comes out, my readers will enjoy Amelia as much as I enjoyed writing her.  

As always there will be some other characters and their stories within the book. Major Aaron Egerton is one such character. Injured in battle, badly scarred and with a loss of a limb he, of course, found himself recovering at Bernier House, with Dowager Alcott. He believes he will never be able to ride again, but Tommy soon sorts him out. So he buys himself a new horse that he names 'Orion'   

'Aaron hobbled over to the horse he had seen. Striking at a distance, but even more so up close. It was a dappled silver grey with black ears and dirty white mane and tail. He gave the horse his good shoulder to sniff as if a horse would care about a burned body and face. The horse viewed him and then nosed his coat pocket.
"Nothing wrong with your sense of smell then. Here." Leaning heavily on his crutch the other side, he slipped his good hand into his pocket and withdrew some pieces of carrot he had shoved in there. The horse munched happily and allowed him to rub his hands over his strong neck and shoulders then down his legs. Each had silver points, showing him to be a dominant silver dapple, which meant his coat would darken with age, not lighten as with a grey. A gelding. He was lean and muscled, not a large bulky horse. His speed would be exhilarating, the long white mane flowing out behind him.'

Here's an image of the kind of horse I'm thinking.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

More on Redway Horses below, but before I do, let me just mention my cover artist, who is working hard for me this summer. Adriana Tonello does a marvellous job with all my covers and this summer is also working on a contemporary cover for me for a detective story I'm writing! Exciting stuff.
Here's her website https://adrianatonello.wixsite.com/portfolio/book-design-1
   

Colossus is Redway Acres' black Shire horse. He belonged to Helena's grandfather and is often featured in my books pulling carts around. John calls him a 'big softie' when Helena suggests she rides him when eight months pregnant.

In book 2, after being trapped at the parsonage during a snowstorm Nathaniel makes his way to Helena, who is similarly trapped at Eastease, on the back of Colossus.
"I doubt the gig can make it through the snow, Nathaniel," Maria said to her cousin. "It is two feet deep outside, at least."
"I can ride Colossus. It is fortuitous that Helena chose him yesterday, a gig is not normally his forte."
"She wanted a slow going horse for me."
"Well, two feet of snow will be nothing to him."
"But we have no saddle here, Nathaniel"
"I can ride him bareback," the colonel replied, adding when she looked shocked, "do you doubt my horsemanship, Cousin?"
"Not at all, but I can tell you that Helena will not be impressed."


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

In Book 4 - Harriet: Helena and Nathaniel went to a great deal of trouble and much personal angst to save a foaling white mare and the filly she finally produced. Here's a photo of what they would look like. I didn't actually name them in the book.

     

Here's an excerpt...
"You know these are whites, because of the pink skin on the nose," Richie knowledgeably imparted the information he had only learned that morning and it made Mickleson smile when he heard it with half an ear, while he talked to Mrs. Ackley.
"Everyone knows that," Davy retorted, although he had not known it and was annoyed this boy knew more than him.
"I did not know it! How did you know?" Isabella questioned Davy which was not appreciated, though Richie grinned.
"I read it." The other boy's face fell and Davy sneered, realising that Richie could not read. Isabella was too intent on the whites to notice.
"Sometimes you think a horse is a white, but the skin is grey, so it is actually a grey. The stallion you got yesterday is a white-grey."
"We did? It is?" Davy's interest in an almost white grey overtook his need to seem more knowledgeable than the other boy.


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Lately, I've been working on a contemporary detective mystery that's a little bit sexy too!

Ctrl+Alt+Deleted
A Rockmond PD Mystery

I hope to publish it before the end of August, but in the meantime I decided I needed to change my website and FB pages to reflect more than just Redway Acres (I actually hadn't considered that I would write more than that series, so it just goes to show you what happens when you start the writing process).

I will be making updates, but this is my new website address...
https://www.trishbutlerauthor.com/

Here's the link to my new FB page
https://www.facebook.com/TrishButlerAuthor/?modal=admin_todo_tour

Thanks for listening and look out for a new thread on here sometime soon for Ctrl+Alt+Deleted!

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

Hope you are all keeping cool this weekend.

I received a wonderful review of Redway Acres Book 2 - Maria from The Anxious Princess.

Here are a few quotes.

'I'm amazed, really. the twist was so unexpected that I put the book down and walked away.'

'Butler has taken the best of the 1800s and injected modern opinions into it without them ever feeling out of place or preachy.'

'Also, Butler knows how to write a sex scene. That's all.'

'I can't wait to crack open the third book, and I also never want to open it so I'll always have more of Redway Acres to read.'

Definitely check out her website for the whole thing and other reviews, but WATCH OUT FOR SPOILERS. Read it on her Goodreads page if you want the spoilers hidden.
https://theanxiousprincesssite.wordpress.com/
https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/2388669789

#RedwayAcres #trishbutlerauthor

Thanks for listening.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Is this you?

Hopefully, it might be you while you read MY books! 

Here's a link to my poem about avoiding cleaning and reading instead
Read Now, Clean Later (of course for me it's Write Now, Clean Later! 
Enjoy!
https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/524218-read-now-clean-later

Have a great weekend/week.

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, this is very true. 

Sometimes the simplest word is agonized over by an author, getting the feel of the character or description of their environment just right. 

Also, I think about my books and plots all the time, that's a lot of hours of my time right there, just thinking.  

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

What's your favorite position?   

Whatever it may be, I hope you employ it when reading Redway Acres!


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Saturday!

I have started a new thread for my new contemporary detective/missing person novel Ctrl+Alt+Deleted, so look out for that on here. I'm finalizing the editing and cover, so will post on that thread when it's available. It's got the cheesy grin message icon.  

Hopefully, starting next week, I will be editing book 5 of Redway Acres - Amelia. I'm excited to get back into it and hope to publish it by the end of the month.  

In the meantime, I got a fabulous review for my Redway Series (so far) this week. I think the person really 'gets' what I'm trying to do with my books.  










Thanks for listening and enjoy the weekend!  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

August and editing has begun again on Redway Acres Book 5 - Amelia  

I have updated the prologue that I posted on Goodreads, so feel free to take a gander here. I've tried to introduce the characters (to those less familiar with them from previous books) from Amelia's POV and a new character who is very influential upon Amelia makes a brief appearance.  

I hope you enjoy.  

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/616482?chapter=1

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

Martha (Redway #3) got her own Anxious Princess blog book review yesterday. Here's some of what was said...

Martha spends almost the entire book alone, and the novel is better off because of it. Without another person to lean on, Martha becomes perhaps the most dynamic and well-rounded character of the entire Redway Acres cast. She is ambitious, tough, logical, and demanding. No other female character in this series has been so evenly matched with the men. Martha neither views herself as being above nor below the various male characters. While Helena's approach towards men can at times come across as haughty, Martha is able to deliver opinions and suggestions with tact and class.

and

No other Redway Acres book came close to touching upon a platonic friendship between a male and female character the way Martha did. Though frowned upon, Martha and Nathaniel strike up the most unlikely of correspondences. Over the span of years they write to each other and divulge information no one else - not even family, friends, or lovers - knows. It was the source of my tears not once, but twice. There is something so powerful and raw about watching two characters that offer nothing to each other but ingenuous companionship thrive under the circumstances that plague the 1800s aristocracy.

For the whole review and others check out the blog here...
https://theanxiousprincesssite.wordpress.com/

Or check it out spoiler free on Goodreads...
https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/2473387250?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1

For details of my next book coming out, check out the Ctrl+Alt+Delete thread on here.  

I'm still editing Redway #5 - Amelia. Please bear with me, I hope she will be worth it.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

It's been a while, life is hectic!   

I was asked recently what my books are like, here's a soundbite or meme if you will of what I said. Of course they are so much more, so feel free to check out the reviews!   

Thank you.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

While you wait for book 5 in this series, I wonder if you might like to give my new detective/missing person book a look.

This is a new genre for me! Also based in New Jersey in the US rather than the UK like Redway and contemporary!

Here's the link to the first part
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07H15N84Z&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_V.RRBbDHQNZ49


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

I finally set a date for my fifth book in the Redway series.  

You can pre-order here.  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J4HMLT7/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=W4R2NVD551AD1ZXZ77NK


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

BIG NEWS!  

My article about Redway Acres book is on the Books By Women website here...
http://booksbywomen.org/how-writing-made-me-more-of-a-feminist/

ADDITIONALLY!  
Redway Acres: Book 1 - Helena (ebook) is discounted this week only 99c - grab a copy while you can.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C56HWW0

I plan to discount books 2, 3 & 4 over the coming weeks before the release of book 5 on December 7th!

Happy Reading folks.  

Trish


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

ON SALE THIS WEEK!!   

Redway Acres: Book 2 - Maria
99c for the ebook  
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B01IL6L0G2&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_wkV8BbRZ5TGX0

Don't worry if you haven't read book 1, this book does stand alone, but also, the first five chapters of Maria come before that book, so try it out and if you like it you can go back and get book 1 before you finish Maria!  

Not sure what Redway Acres is all about? Take a look at this article.  
My article about Redway Acres book is on the Books By Women website here...
http://booksbywomen.org/how-writing-made-me-more-of-a-feminist/


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

ON SALE THIS WEEK!!   

Redway Acres: Book 3 - Martha
99c for the ebook  
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B06XCS9B68&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_sag.BbY675M7V

Don't worry if you haven't read book 1, this book does stand alone, but also, all the books are available on Kindle Unlimited.  

Not sure what Redway Acres is all about? Take a look at this article.  
My article about Redway Acres book is on the Books By Women website here...
http://booksbywomen.org/how-writing-made-me-more-of-a-feminist/


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

REDWAY'S LAST SALE WEEK - HARRIET!!   

Redway Acres: Book 4 - Harriet
99c for the ebook  
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B074XTM2G4&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_i.UbCb844WJ5N

Don't worry if you haven't read earlier books, this book does stand alone, but also, all the books are available on Kindle Unlimited.  

Not sure what Redway Acres is all about? Take a look at this article.  
My article about Redway Acres book is on the Books By Women website here...
http://booksbywomen.org/how-writing-made-me-more-of-a-feminist/


----------



## trishjbutler (Mar 17, 2016)

The 5th book in the Redway Acres saga - Amelia - is now available on your Kindle, Kindle Unlimited and as a paperback.

See a preview here
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07J4HMLT7&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_mFXZCb6BVABVC

Enjoy today as part of the saga or as a standalone book.

Thanks.

Trish


----------

